# Brake help



## sp1012 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys I replaced brakes on my mk4 jetta about 4 months ago installed Zimmerman plains all around and pvr ceramic pads for some reason I feel that when I brake car tilts on the front is there such thing called brake bias adjustment on this car . May b m using front brakes more than rear how do I check 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

The car will naturally tilt forward since the majority of your braking comes from the front. Is your suspension worn?


----------



## sp1012 (Feb 6, 2010)

They r oem ones that came with it last year . It was smashing on rough roads so I got strut mounts and rear springs changed but still I feel that its hard ride sometimes how do u check for bad struts or suspension parts


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

If you have bad struts your car will feel overly bouncy and dive when braking.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

To test shocks/struts..."jounce" the car...get friend and together press down hard and fast on the fenders...stop...if car keeps moving more than one time...shocks worn.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

+1 everyone is giving good advice on here. Are those your symptoms?


----------

